# Amateur Macro Shot



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Took this at home with a Canon Digital Ixus (the first model from 2004)










EDIT: ...and here's a stock photo to show the watch zoomed out


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice sharp pic! - As with most watch pics though a bit of pre-planning would have made it even better - In this case adjusting the hands so they aren't bunched together would have looked better imho - Don't worry though as I usually only notice such things AFTER taking my pics :lol:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

lol, the hand positions were actually a deliberate choice

all watch pics seem to have the hands at ten past two

i thought that by having them positioned closely in my pic it would give a better sense of perspective, as you clearly see the difference between each hand in terms of space from the dial

edit: changed 'ten to two' to 'ten past two'


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

or even ten past ten, lol


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> lol, the hand positions were actually a deliberate choice
> 
> all watch pics seem to have the hands at ten past two
> 
> i thought that by having them positioned closely in my pic it would give a better sense of perspective, as you clearly see the difference between each hand in terms of space from the dial


I think that's a good reason and a good result too.

"10 to 2" whilst aesthetically balanced, does seem rather repetitive as it is used so much.

R


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think 1010 (or 2210) has a reason ... lets you see the hands, see the marque, etc. Sometimes conventions have solid grounding.

Om-nom-nom, welcome to the forums! I would suggest you size pics down just a wee bit before posting. Full size, original photos can slow the download of a page for users on lower hi-speed bandwidth or (shudder) ISDN or dial-up. I find that 1280 wide is about the max necessary. The forum software adjusts the display of the image, but the full-size image is still forced to download.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Om-nom-nom, welcome to the forums! I would suggest you size pics down just a wee bit before posting. Full size, original photos can slow the download of a page for users on lower hi-speed bandwidth or (shudder) ISDN or dial-up. I find that 1280 wide is about the max necessary. The forum software adjusts the display of the image, but the full-size image is still forced to download.


I'll certainly take care with that in other sections, but I'd have thought that the photography part of the forum is a place that users will approach knowing that they are bound to sometimes run into large pics, no? ...Especially now that 99% of watch-owning internet users have broadband.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Makes mobile browsing harder too, I know a few members here like to catch up on the forum on their phones myself included.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ...Especially now that 99% of watch-owning internet users have broadband.


You're forgetting those using handhelds on cellular data networks.... Even 3G or 4G is limited. 

But don't listen to me, you're right it's the Photography section, I didn't notice that.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice sharp pic, regardless hand positioning or image size :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam that's some good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats a cracking pic mate been trying to improve my macro shots myself but still needs loads more practise


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Mantisgb said:


> Thats a cracking pic mate been trying to improve my macro shots myself but still needs loads more practise


Patience and a tripod seem to be two very important things to have, I found.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

... and good light.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> ... and good light.


Ah yes, good light tends to show things in a good light. 

edit: I just disappointed myself too, don't worry :death:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyway, thank you all for your kind comments on my amateur macro shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Had some PMs about this shot. For anyone who is interested, no special lighting or filters were used. Range to subject was about 3-4cm.


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Blimey, that really is sharp, I've just tried to take a close-up of my tag and its come out rubbish.

Can i just ask, was it photographed using daylight and did you use the camera in manual. My camera is only a 5M Minolta digital thing. I much prefer using my 35mm, but cant post them on here!!

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

tock tick said:


> Blimey, that really is sharp, I've just tried to take a close-up of my tag and its come out rubbish.
> 
> Can i just ask, was it photographed using daylight and did you use the camera in manual. My camera is only a 5M Minolta digital thing. I much prefer using my 35mm, but cant post them on here!!
> 
> ...


Yes, indoors with daylight coming through some quite large windows, at around mid afternoon. Camera was in macro mode (not all that surprisingly ).

There were probably 20 or more attempts which didn't come out just right, but with perseverance I found the limit of the macro distance while avoiding really nasty reflections.

As I remember, it took a lot of subtle adjusting of angles before there were no disastrously bad reflections. Years later I think it's probably one of the best pictures I've ever taken, ...although I don't actually take that many pictures.


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for reply, I'm gonna have to try your methods, IF the sun EVER comes out in Manchester....I'll try and have a go again, my photos cant get any worse!!

Cheers, Stu :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I know I sound like a broken record....

Aside from using a real tripod, and a camera with an auxiliary shutter release cord, I find this little doodad is Da Bomb for taking macro shots. Perfect for tabletop snaps. ... Set camera for 2s delay ... and instant masterpiece. Essential for low light shots like this and this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Essential for low light shots such as this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:blush: I didn't want to post my images and hijack another's thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> :blush: I didn't want to post my images and hijack another's thread.


I appreciate that, and it's too your credit.

Nevertheless, after my implicit criticism of your use of like as a conjunction I felt inclined to draw attention to your excellent pictures to show that I wasn't posting merely to lock horns or anything.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ... After my implicit criticism of your use of like as a conjunction....


:huh: I don't remember that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > ... After my implicit criticism of your use of like as a conjunction....
> ...


Look very closely where I quoted you. :assassin:


----------

